# Pci Resource Conflict Error On Startup !!!help!!!



## chunawalla (Dec 19, 2005)

Hello friends,

I own an HP Pavillion 8513 Desktop PC for the last 6 years. Here are the specs:
500 Mhz, Intel Pntium III Processor
128 MB SDRAM Standard (Sync)
10.2 GB Hard Disk
Data/Fax Modem V.90 56.6 kbps Rockwell, with integrated sound card(Internal)
OS: Windows 98 SE, Phoenix BIOS

I am facing a weird problem for the past few days. When I start my PC, I get an error as follows :
ERROR
Resource Conflict - PCI in Slot 01
Bus : 00, Device : 0C, Function :00
ERROR
Resource Conflict - PCI in slot 01
Bus:00, Device : 0C, Function: 02

Press <F1<> to setup, <F2> to resume

On pressing F2, Windows starts. But, in any of the applications, I do not hear any sound. No mp3's are heard, nothing. 

I have not installed any hardware recently. I tried formatting my hard-disk, reinstalling windows, resetting the BIOS, going back to previous state using Norton GO Back, but the problem still persists. I have also tried changing my Clock Battery. 

I need a feasible solution to this problem. Also, another thing, this problem, had occured in the past, but it went away by itself, but now, nothing seems to work. 

Please help!! Note that my my Modem itslef has an integrated sound card(Master Riptide PCI Audio device). This is inserted into the PCI slot. Now, this seems to be an IRQ conflict. So I have tried finding out possible conflicting devices. This is what I got from Start>Programs>Accessories>System Tools>System Information.

0 System timer
1 Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural Keyboard
2 Programmable interrupt controller
3 Communications Port (COM2)
4 Communications Port (COM1)
5 Riptide PCI Audio Legacy Resources
6 Standard Floppy Disk Controller
7 Printer Port (LPT1)
8 System CMOS/real time clock
9 ACPI IRQ Holder for PCI IRQ Steering
9 SCI IRQ used by ACPI bus
9 Master Riptide PCI Audio Device
9 Rockwell HCF 56K Data Fax PCI Modem
9 Rockwell PCI Modem Enumerator
9 NVIDIA RIVA TNT (HP - English)
10 (free)
11 ACPI IRQ Holder for PCI IRQ Steering
11 Intel 82371AB/EB PCI to USB Universal Host Controller
12 PS/2 Compatible Mouse Port
13 Numeric data processor
14 Primary IDE controller (dual fifo)
14 Intel 82371AB/EB PCI Bus Master IDE Controller
15 Secondary IDE controller (dual fifo)
15 Intel 82371AB/EB PCI Bus Master IDE Controller

It seems that a lot of things are plugged into IRQ no. 9. My sound device is Master Riptide PCI Audio device. Now, what is the solution to this problem. Also, since windows generally manages IRQ settings, I am unable to change them manually, Also, I have a Phoenix BIOS. 

---------------------------------------
When I entered my BIOS, and I made the IRQ 9 reserved, Windows changes IRQ nos. from 9 to some other no. by itself, but again the same IRQ nos. are assigned to all the same conflicting devices, and the problem persists. At present IRQ 10 is free. 

Also, Device Manger does not show any conflicts. Only System Information shows conflicts for IRQ no. 9.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Hi,

A possible solution you might try is to move the modem down to PCI #3. That is the third slot down from the AGP slot. I would give that a try if this unit were mine, because you definitely (from your chart) have a port sharing problem. Also, while you are at it, enter the BIOS setup menu and make sure your PnP is set to DISABLED if you are using WinXP. If you change anything, be sure to save before you exit the BIOS setup menu.


----------

